# Playstation 3 Or Xbox 360 Slim??



## Rohan_B (Nov 14, 2010)

I am willing to buy a gaming console for myself and I am very confused between the Playstation 3 and the Xbox 360 slim....?
I will buy the 250 gb variant and I don't want to play multiplayer!!
I just want to store some media on the Hard Disk and play games on my HDTV!!
So please help me guys!!
Also which of these consoles has cheaper games??
Thanx!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

PS3 soley coz of God of War 3!!..
D games cost almost d same for both!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> PS3 soley coz of God of War 3!!..
> D games cost almost d same for both!!



dude you are entirely wrong on the games part. The games which exist on both the platforms are cheaper on the xbox. All ps3 games are 1k or more as compared to x box counterparts.
@op
go for the 360 since it has more games and the console is cheaper than ps3 also 360 has a 3 year warranty a compared to ps3's one year warranty.


----------



## official (Nov 15, 2010)

You need to consider these points and then choose ur console..
1.Both consoles have good collection of games and they are priced equally.
2.The grafix output is little better for same games(like GTA 4) in Xbox360 than PS3.
3.If you play games in PC or have a good pc (good processor+good grafix card) then no    need to buy xbox 360.(most of the xbox 360 games are released for pc as well).PC games are cheaper. These days most of the games are released for all platforms..xclusivity costs.
4.PS3 if ur are uncharted+ GOW fan(dunno if any new stuff is comin or not) Xbox has halo, Gears OW..
5. Both are good (xbox is little better for modders)..else PS3 will do u equal justice.
6.PLUS what @gollum said..
For my part i hav both and i think they are best for their titles..


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

If you need to compare the prices of games then go to game4u.com and check the prices there.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2010)

@ Rohan_B

Look rohan the decision is very simple. Ps3 is clearly the the beast if graphics horsepower comes into picture. Xbox  360 games cannot hold a candle to ps3 exclusives like uncharted 2 , heavy rain, god of war 3, killzone 2& upcoming 3, gran turismo 5 ,MGS 4 ,twisted metal, the last guardian , infamous 1 & 2 and the list goes on.

Multiplatform games sometimes do better in xbox cause developers take that as the base platform and just port the game into the PS3. These games do not make full use of the playstaion's power and rarely use the spu's in the cell processor whereas its exclusives do.

But as far as i see as an indian customer, the xbox 360's usp lies in its ability to get modded easily and you can play pirated games in it which are available for 100 bucks or so. If you take this into account then clearly the xbox 360 slim is the way to go, otherwise if you intend to buy games and support the developers , then PS3 all the way.

Hope now you can make your decision.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

Gollum said:


> dude you are entirely wrong on the games part. The games which exist on both the platforms are cheaper on the xbox. All ps3 games are 1k or more as compared to x box counterparts.
> @op
> go for the 360 since it has more games and the console is cheaper than ps3 also 360 has a 3 year warranty a compared to ps3's one year warranty.



OMG!!OMG!!! Don't set me on fire now! where you heard that!? It seems like you are a year old obsolete dude. That was the situation, that existed nearly 2 years ago. I mean.. the thing where you have to pay more for games on ps3. Even Exclusives are priced the same these days. 

And...Seriously.. 3 years warranty?!??!!! Don't chuck me now. First before telling any thing.. i would like you point to towards this thread..

Product Warranty: Xbox 360 Video Game and Entertainment System (New)

Three year warranty is only for RRoD.Which means.. 3 year warranty will cover only RRoD problems. And that too, it was eliminated recently with S model. As Xbox 360 is doing well. 

And...More games?!?!?.. please don't chuck me again. 360 will have more DLCs. Actually Sony has nearly 15 first party developers where was MS has only 7 and 3 of them are dedicated to XBLA games and Kinect.

@OP,

Go with 360 if you can't buy games. If you are capable of purchasing games.. Ditch 360. Join PS3 club. But with MS AP2.5. Playing Backup games on 360 is a challenge now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2010)

Gollum said:


> All ps3 games are 1k or more as compared to x box counterparts.



LAWLROLFLMAOZPWNZOOO. Much face was palmed.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Solely for GoW3 I wud buy PS3!!:flu-devil1:..ofcourse wen I start earnin!!:C_evil:

Never knew tht Last Guardian ws exclusive to PS3.NICE!!1 more reason for PS3!!


----------



## Rohan_B (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry for this n00bish question but can the Xbox 360 Slim be modded??
And if I mod it, won't I lose the warranty??



Rohan_B said:


> Sorry for this n00bish question but can the Xbox 360 Slim be modded??
> And if I mod it, won't I lose the warranty??


~snipped~

Thanx for the help guys!!

*Mod EDIT: No illegal links please.. Consider it your first and final warning.*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2010)

Somebody is getting banned. *evil laughs*


----------



## Rohan_B (Nov 15, 2010)

Gollum said:


> If you need to compare the prices of games then go to game4u.com and check the prices there.



Whichever I compared on game4u.com the price of the PS3 was either same or less than that of Xbox 360!!
Assassin's Creed 2--->PS3= Rs 1200 X360---Rs 1700
Fifa 10------> Same price of Rs 2500 on both..
WWE SVR 2010-------->Same price!
Call of Duty Black OPS----->Same price!



SunnyChahal said:


> Somebody is getting banned. *evil laughs*


Who??
Me??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2010)

No, me.


----------



## Rohan_B (Nov 15, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> No, me.


Why??


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 15, 2010)

He was being Sarcastic


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2010)

Rohan_B said:


> Why??



About time you realize you're being trolled.



gagan007 said:


> He was being Sarcastic



You spoiled the fun man!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2010)

Most of the time, PS3 games will get a price cut after selling a million. And they will be sold under the tag of "Platinum Games" with reduced prices. They'll range from 1200-1700rs.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rohan_B said:


> Why??



I dunno y r u bein banned but c d post# 10 in this thread.Mods gave u ur 1st n final warnin!!

Regardin d choice 1st decide which games u wanna play.If the chosen games r PS3 exclusive like GoW 3,Last Guardian then go for PS3 or else XBox 360!!Its tht simple!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
n do remember to ask mods y u bein banned?


----------



## Rohan_B (Nov 15, 2010)

Bought a PS3 from the Sony Centre!!
And guess what they gave me The PS3 Move pack and GOW free!!
I am just loving the graphics!!
And sorry mods!!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2010)

What is the hdd size and How much did it cost?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rohan_B said:


> Bought a PS3 from the Sony Centre!!
> And guess what they gave me The PS3 Move pack and GOW free!!
> I am just loving the graphics!!
> And sorry mods!!



1st off Congrats!!How much dija pay for it?GoW free!!!But hold on which part?1,2 or 3?

Seems like *Rohan_B* hs lost himself in GoW..


----------



## Rohan_B (Nov 16, 2010)

Gollum said:


> What is the hdd size and How much did it cost?



HDD=250 gigs but I am going to replace it with a 1TB one coz i want to put some movies in it!
Price= Rs.20,000



ssb1551 said:


> 1st off Congrats!!How much dija pay for it?GoW free!!!But hold on which part?1,2 or 3?
> 
> Seems like *Rohan_B* hs lost himself in GoW..




I paid Rs.20,000 for it!! 
GoW 3!!
The graphics are amazing!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 16, 2010)

^^Finally you took a break from GoW marathon!!..
Which part of GoW have you got with your brand new PS3?


----------

